# question about oils effect on thyoird



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have started using cocanut oil in most of my cooking but every once and a while when I make cakes I used crisco shorting for the frosting. I recently started having allergic reactions, (have been having more sensitivities since hypothyroid) and it has bore out through trying other products with same ingredient that I am allergic to soy now. Makes my throat feel thick and I start having a pretty bad allergic reaction. ( I have started carrying an eppi pen), 
Anyway, have been looking for substitutions. I can use butter and do just buttercream frosting, I have started using coconut oil where shortening is called for and has been working for most things. My question is I found a "natural" shortening made of only palm oil. I have not been able to find much so far and was wondering how palm oil effects the thyroid if it does at all? And if it is not good for thyroid I will need a replacement for solid shortening when coconut oil will not work.
Thanks,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I have started using cocanut oil in most of my cooking but every once and a while when I make cakes I used crisco shorting for the frosting. I recently started having allergic reactions, (have been having more sensitivities since hypothyroid) and it has bore out through trying other products with same ingredient that I am allergic to soy now. Makes my throat feel thick and I start having a pretty bad allergic reaction. ( I have started carrying an eppi pen),
> Anyway, have been looking for substitutions. I can use butter and do just buttercream frosting, I have started using coconut oil where shortening is called for and has been working for most things. My question is I found a "natural" shortening made of only palm oil. I have not been able to find much so far and was wondering how palm oil effects the thyroid if it does at all? And if it is not good for thyroid I will need a replacement for solid shortening when coconut oil will not work.
> Thanks,


Well; soy is a goitrogen anyway. Tell me..................; how did you narrow the allergy down to the shortening?

My favorite frosting is made out of whipped egg whites, simple syrup almost caramelized and vanilla. A pinch of cream of tartar helps the egg whites to peak.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I had eaten other things with soy in it and had an allergic reaction, swollen throat, etc. had a suspicion due to other things in items was not 100% sure, then ate at a Japanese steak house that cooked my fillet in pure soy oil, I had a fillet a few days earlier with no problems and when I ate that steak I had a BAD reaction, swollen throat, tight chest like I could not breath, was not sure benadryl would help, thought I would have to use my epi pen but it finally started calming down. I have my benedryl compounded because I am also allergic to povidone, crospovidone, etc, throat swelling etc. and some benadryl has that in it. And I don't know if it is an all out allergy but I have a tipping point for iodine,if I eat foods high in iodine or iodized salt, it causes my throat to swell and my thyroid feels like it is throbbing and I feel sick. I can handle small amounts but high amounts send me reeling. I also found out that whey as an additive in items I am allergic to as well. Bad swelling. I have talked to an allergist and had a few visits and the only thing is process of elimination. I had what was supposed to be natural chips but I missed the whey added and I had a bad a reaction. Yet some cheeses I can handle. It is the process and the concentration of the processed whey for ingredients. I actually found a study talking about whey can have a high amount of iodine due to milk containing iodine. I have switched to rice milk and have been doing better. I can do some cheeses, there is iodine in cheese but strangely enough lower than milk. The study I saw said there could be as much as 55 mcg of iodine in 1 cup milk due to the salt lick they use for the cattle, they use an iodine wash to was them down with, etc. I can do some ice cream if in small amounts and pure ingredients. I tried some from edy's and had a reaction and found out it had Carrageen, a type of seaweed in it which is of corse high in iodine. I know some of these allergies may sound like it does not make sense, I am still trying to make sense of it myself. I am still trying to discover all triggers. I found out the bad way by ordering fish and chips that I have a malt allergy. Took one bite and choked and coughed for 5 min, literally, like to have never got my bendadryl down. I have grown up eating malt vinegar on fish like from captain d's. Now all of the sudden, I can't handle it at all. I don't know why I am developing all of this, but I do know it is a pain.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I had eaten other things with soy in it and had an allergic reaction, swollen throat, etc. had a suspicion due to other things in items was not 100% sure, then ate at a Japanese steak house that cooked my fillet in pure soy oil, I had a fillet a few days earlier with no problems and when I ate that steak I had a BAD reaction, swollen throat, tight chest like I could not breath, was not sure benadryl would help, thought I would have to use my epi pen but it finally started calming down. I have my benedryl compounded because I am also allergic to povidone, crospovidone, etc, throat swelling etc. and some benadryl has that in it. And I don't know if it is an all out allergy but I have a tipping point for iodine,if I eat foods high in iodine or iodized salt, it causes my throat to swell and my thyroid feels like it is throbbing and I feel sick. I can handle small amounts but high amounts send me reeling. I also found out that whey as an additive in items I am allergic to as well. Bad swelling. I have talked to an allergist and had a few visits and the only thing is process of elimination. I had what was supposed to be natural chips but I missed the whey added and I had a bad a reaction. Yet some cheeses I can handle. It is the process and the concentration of the processed whey for ingredients. I actually found a study talking about whey can have a high amount of iodine due to milk containing iodine. I have switched to rice milk and have been doing better. I can do some cheeses, there is iodine in cheese but strangely enough lower than milk. The study I saw said there could be as much as 55 mcg of iodine in 1 cup milk due to the salt lick they use for the cattle, they use an iodine wash to was them down with, etc. I can do some ice cream if in small amounts and pure ingredients. I tried some from edy's and had a reaction and found out it had Carrageen, a type of seaweed in it which is of corse high in iodine. I know some of these allergies may sound like it does not make sense, I am still trying to make sense of it myself. I am still trying to discover all triggers. I found out the bad way by ordering fish and chips that I have a malt allergy. Took one bite and choked and coughed for 5 min, literally, like to have never got my bendadryl down. I have grown up eating malt vinegar on fish like from captain d's. Now all of the sudden, I can't handle it at all. I don't know why I am developing all of this, but I do know it is a pain.


This is not unusual for someone w/thyroid disease and usually exogenous iodine is a no no for most of us.

We have gotten it real simple in our home. We only cook fresh food in it's natural state. We eat nothing ready made. We do not eat glutens, we do not use MSG, artificial sweetners or any other chemicals. Olive oil only.

To sum it up,hubby and I eat well and we feel great. MSG is a very common culprit.

Hope you feel better and soon. Take a very serious look at your food and read all labels.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have started using olive and coconut oil only. Found a recipie to make home made chocolate with cocoa and cocanut oil, have not tried it yet but worth a try because the soy in the hershey's and maby the artifical vanilla in the product the last time I tried a couple kisses sent me reeling. I felt so sick and I used to be able to eat them all the time. The fun thing is eating out. Asking the chef about soy, just saying no salt because not wanting to explain about iodine, and asking about the seaweed byproducts used as fillers. Etc. I carry my own salt and may have to start carrying my own butter because we were at a place that gave us a margarine product and I asked if they had real butter due to an allergy and she looked at me like I was crazy and said that was all they had so I had a waffle with no butter. Didn't kill me but kind of a pain. I am going to start making my own potato chips because we were at Disney World for a couple of weeks and I did not even think about it but they, using regular salt,and the chips I had for snacks, I got to feeling bad for a couple of days. I started telling the chefs no salt, my husband went and got me a small container of no iodine sea salt for me to carry and I cut out the chips as snacks that they sell except every now and then and I started feeling better. I have a vacume sealer so I can seal individual sizes that I can take with me. I will also have to make my own mayo due to soy being in the mayo that is pre made.
Anyway, on and on I guess. It's never easy is it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I have started using olive and coconut oil only. Found a recipie to make home made chocolate with cocoa and cocanut oil, have not tried it yet but worth a try because the soy in the hershey's and maby the artifical vanilla in the product the last time I tried a couple kisses sent me reeling. I felt so sick and I used to be able to eat them all the time. The fun thing is eating out. Asking the chef about soy, just saying no salt because not wanting to explain about iodine, and asking about the seaweed byproducts used as fillers. Etc. I carry my own salt and may have to start carrying my own butter because we were at a place that gave us a margarine product and I asked if they had real butter due to an allergy and she looked at me like I was crazy and said that was all they had so I had a waffle with no butter. Didn't kill me but kind of a pain. I am going to start making my own potato chips because we were at Disney World for a couple of weeks and I did not even think about it but they, using regular salt,and the chips I had for snacks, I got to feeling bad for a couple of days. I started telling the chefs no salt, my husband went and got me a small container of no iodine sea salt for me to carry and I cut out the chips as snacks that they sell except every now and then and I started feeling better. I have a vacume sealer so I can seal individual sizes that I can take with me. I will also have to make my own mayo due to soy being in the mayo that is pre made.
> Anyway, on and on I guess. It's never easy is it.


I am deeply resentful of the fact that it is okay to force soy,MSG and other ingredients on the consumer. Do you know that they put artificial sweetner in regular chewing gum and many other products that you would never expect to find it? Why? Because it is cheaper than sugar. The dirty rats.

Do you like popcorn for a snack? I make my own in a microwave Presto Popper in olive oil with tumeric and hot pepper. Um, yum!! Talk about tasty!! Even if you did not go for tumeric and capsaicin, you would love it in olive oil.

I also put a heaping tsp. of Hershey's Dark Chocolate powder in my coffee. Now that is good.

I am glad you are making the improvements you are making in your food stuffs. Your body will appreciate it.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I had stomach problems and took some amodium and for some reason it had splenda in it. why in the world would an amodium pill need splenda? Splenda makes me sick, i have to watch artificial sugars because i have become reactive hypoglycemic since thyroid went downhill. I was always boarderline hypoglycemic, sugar would drop from time to time if I would not eat right and I would be sick and a yo yo in my sugar for a while, but it has gotten a low worse, but the artificial sugars, my body does not like, aspertame gives me a migrain 20 min after I ingest, every time. The first time I tried it I thought it was just sugar withdrawel. Drank nothing but water, no headach,drank a drink with aspertima, migrain. Drank something with splenda, withen 20 min, had a serious sugar crash. Like I had not eat for 24 hours and my sugar just went off the cliff. I collapsed and my husband had to get me orange juice and some bread to eat. Drank something with splenda again, not as much this time and it started again. 
I have actually gotten a hold of some brown rice syrup that supposedly is supposed to be a more complex sugar and is less on sugar spikes, I love it, sweeten most everything with it. I just could not believe the list of things that has some sort of soy in it, and it seems for no apparent reason. I know, cheep filler. But because one group says soy is good for you, don't everyone jump on the band wagon and overload you with it. I have also had endometriosis and need to stay away from a lot of estrogen. Soy can convert to estrogen and cause a rise in estrogen which can cause a return of my endometriosis. I have already had 2 other surgeries after my initial hysterectomy to remove recurrent endometriosis. I don't need any help in having it return again...
I feel like I have turned into one of those health freaks I have always made fun of. I have a water bottle with a built in filter for flouride so when I am away from home I can have good water, (come in handy at Disney World), Floruide filters at the house, coconut and olive oil, purchased a juicer, checking all lables for soy, processed whey as an additive (allergic), staying away like the plague from any type of providone, crospovidine, etc, I have actually got an ap on my phone called scan avert. It turnes your phone into a scanner for bar codes. You enter what you need to stay away from and it has ingredients from most all foods. Some it does not but it has many items, and it will tell you if you need to stay away from a product. It allerted me to something that had soy that was in some mixture a company uses that soy was hidden, but the scan had the make up of the mixture and let me know. It's my new best friend.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw a show on TV a while back about all the "fake food" we eat today. There's so many chemicals in most of the stuff in the grocery stores that it's not even food any more. Makes me sick. I try to avoid avoid fake sugars and am trying to avoid sugar and high fructose corn syrup as well. I hate that so many products have been filled up with splenda and aspertame-yuck!

I have been experimenting with Agave Nectar, Brown Rice Syrup, Blackstrap Molasses, and Local Honey-the dark amber variety. With any sweetener, I think the darker, the better, hasn't had the nutrients sucked out of it. I have learned to adapt just about any recipe, and whatever I bake seems to be a hit!


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have reciently discovered the rice syrup. I love it. Great for my hypoglycemia too. I had a reaction when I ate some hershies kisses the last time before I saw they had soy lecithen in them. I have ate some things with soy lecithen and had a small reaction, not as bad as soy oil , etc, but I had a pretty bad reaction with the kisses. I am trying to figure out if it was because of the artificial vanillin. I use real vanilla at home in everything I do. This is the first time I had actually tried these in quite a long time. It's a Christmas thing. All these allergies had not started like this at this time last year. Anyway, just the soy lecithen makes my throat feel thick and I have to take benadryl. soybean oil and other soy makes my throat feels thick, I feel warm and flushed, hart rate increases, feel sick, hives, etc., takes quite a few benadryl over a few hours to calm down. The kisses was a major thing. all of that and sent me reeling for longer peroid of time. The only other thing I saw was that artificial vanillin. Just one more thing for my list.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> Yeah, I had stomach problems and took some amodium and for some reason it had splenda in it. why in the world would an amodium pill need splenda? Splenda makes me sick, i have to watch artificial sugars because i have become reactive hypoglycemic since thyroid went downhill. I was always boarderline hypoglycemic, sugar would drop from time to time if I would not eat right and I would be sick and a yo yo in my sugar for a while, but it has gotten a low worse, but the artificial sugars, my body does not like, aspertame gives me a migrain 20 min after I ingest, every time. The first time I tried it I thought it was just sugar withdrawel. Drank nothing but water, no headach,drank a drink with aspertima, migrain. Drank something with splenda, withen 20 min, had a serious sugar crash. Like I had not eat for 24 hours and my sugar just went off the cliff. I collapsed and my husband had to get me orange juice and some bread to eat. Drank something with splenda again, not as much this time and it started again.
> I have actually gotten a hold of some brown rice syrup that supposedly is supposed to be a more complex sugar and is less on sugar spikes, I love it, sweeten most everything with it. I just could not believe the list of things that has some sort of soy in it, and it seems for no apparent reason. I know, cheep filler. But because one group says soy is good for you, don't everyone jump on the band wagon and overload you with it. I have also had endometriosis and need to stay away from a lot of estrogen. Soy can convert to estrogen and cause a rise in estrogen which can cause a return of my endometriosis. I have already had 2 other surgeries after my initial hysterectomy to remove recurrent endometriosis. I don't need any help in having it return again...
> I feel like I have turned into one of those health freaks I have always made fun of. I have a water bottle with a built in filter for flouride so when I am away from home I can have good water, (come in handy at Disney World), Floruide filters at the house, coconut and olive oil, purchased a juicer, checking all lables for soy, processed whey as an additive (allergic), staying away like the plague from any type of providone, crospovidine, etc, I have actually got an ap on my phone called scan avert. It turnes your phone into a scanner for bar codes. You enter what you need to stay away from and it has ingredients from most all foods. Some it does not but it has many items, and it will tell you if you need to stay away from a product. It allerted me to something that had soy that was in some mixture a company uses that soy was hidden, but the scan had the make up of the mixture and let me know. It's my new best friend.


Aside for the physical pain and inflammation that artificial sweetners cause; few people are aware of the fact that they trigger the pancreas in the same manner as real sugar.

Right on about the soy. It is estrogenic. This is why we are seeing early puberty in little girls and breast formation on little boys. Look around folks; this is what we are doing to the next generation!

They also use different complicated chemical names for many products we wish to avoid. I say, "If you don't understand the wording, it is not something you want to put in your body!" Good rule of thumb!

DNA is going to be damaged big-time. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!! Scary thought!


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't convince my niece about the artificial sweenener. She started drinking diet coke to lose weight. never had any health problems. After 10 years of drinking the diet soda's she started to become very ill. She was diagnosed with diabeties. I have read where the artificial sweeteners cause spikes in sugar more than real sugar. She is so bad that she has to wear an insulin pump at all times. I can not get her to see that she did not have any of these problems before she started on the diet soda's with aspertame. And now she moved on to splenda. As I said, that stuff made me sick. She says the body does not recognize splenda and so it does not absorb it so do not get any sugar proberties. The fact that someone would take something that your body does not know what to do with, and can not absorb is scary to me. But she sees nothing wrong with it. And continues to have blood sugar problems. I don't understand why she don't see that. My husband and I have noticed how kids are looking more grown up than they used to at an earlier age, then I saw a report on how schools are putting soy in everything, all foods, because it is supposed to be "healthy" for kids. I think it is irresponsible. What about allergies, estrogen properties, thyroid problems which could be why school kids are being more overweight than they used to be, coupled with the fact that they don't do p.e. as much anymore.They blame everything except the fact they are doing things unknown, like adding soy and god knows what, that could be and is causing changes to your system. Then say parents are not doing their job. Parents are trying to do their job, things like secretly adding soy is what makes it difficult. But I digress. lol.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

They are also feeding a lot of hormones to the animals to make them bigger and produce more. RGBH in cows. Chickens that have been bread to not have beaks so they don't pluck themselves to death in their tiny cages where they never see the light of day. I choose to spend a little extra money to buy my dairy at the local food co-op where everything is local, the chickens are truly free range (and the eggs are different sizes and colors) and the cows are not fed hormones. The also don't sell milk from cows who are being treated with antibiotics. I know it costs a little bit more, but I think it's all worth it. As for meat, I haven't eaten any in 13 years, but there is also free range humanely raised meat out there for those of you who feel like you need it.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been paying more attention to that as well. Trying to buy meat that says hormone free. Chicken breasts are not supposed to be 8" tall and 6 " wide for 1/2 a chicken breast. We raised chickens when I was growing up. That was the only way we ever had chickens because we had hardly any money at all when I was growing up. The chicken breasts from those chickens were never as big as the ones you see in the grocery store now days that have been pumped full of hormones. I have been extremely estrogen dominant and have been trying to level out and since I found that out, (found a dr. that would actually test for those things) I have been really watching if the meat I get has been pumped full of hormones or not. Being dominant I sure don't need any extra. Trying to stay away from things like that has helped my levels, and the meat, to me seems to taste better.
I have been having bad breakouts for month's and since I have really done research and found out different ways iodine can be in the diet, such as milk and such, and caraneen, (don't think I spelled that right) as a thickener, etc, and have really been watching and not eating that, and been completely staying away from any soy, even lecithin, my face is finally healing up. Before, some places would heal up but other places would break out. Now no other places are coming up and the places are Finally going away. It's amazing the different names and ways iodine and soy are in food. And if there is any doubt, I don't buy it and I look for a recipe and make it home made at home myself. Probably much better for me anyway. Most places use margarine which contains soy, I guess besides my no iodine salt I will need to start taking some real butter to restaurants with me as well..That will completely solidify my craziness..lol
But I would rather be crazy than have an allergic reaction. And if I had the reaction in their restaurant, I would bet the restaurant would opt for crazy as well.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have friends who raise their own chickens. I would love to get their eggs, but they are two hours away! So, it is co-op free range "unclassified" eggs for me!

The nice thing about the local dairy was that I could actually contact someone to ask about their use of iodine. Try doing that with a big mega corp! They told me they wash their equipment in iodine, but then cleaned it with something else that they thought cleaned off the iodine. It made me feel a whole lot better since I craved milk before and after my surgery. I couldn't imagine giving it up even if it was laced with iodine.

Being a vegetarin, I do still eat soy. I love tofu, but I gave up the soy milk. I also still eat some of the fake meat replacements which are full of soy and wheat, too much salt and lots of other things I may need to give up soon. Sigh. I'm not sure what I will do if I can't my veggie breakfast sausages or facon BLTs.

I don't know that my estrogen has ever been tested, but I know that I absolutely could not tolerate birth control in my 20s. Then the docs put my on straight progesterone because they were obsessed with me having a period ever 28 days, and I was a stark raving mad woman. Put my Graves Rages to shame. Needless to say, I stopped taking it and stopped telling the docs about my irregular cycles. Until my thyroid went crazy, I had found that eliminating hormones in my dairy and stress reduction helped me have more regular cycles.

With the thyroid issues this past year, my periods have been few and far between. I am 33, and really want to have children in a couple years so I hope they come back! I don't want to regret my decision to wait to have children. I keep remembering all the lectures I heard about not ruining my future by getting pregnant, and now I'm worried that it may never be possible.


----------

